# Exodons In 20 Gallon Long



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

how man exodons do you guys think i can fit in a 20 gallon long tank with a powerhead littl to no decour and 40/60 gallon filter?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> how man exodons do you guys think i can fit in a 20 gallon long tank with a powerhead littl to no decour and 40/60 gallon filter?


I heard you can keep one Exo per gallon, but the bigger the better.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would do 12-15


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd go with 2 dozen.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I thought you were supposed to be downsizing?


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I am my cousin lives in ny he wanted piranhas but doesnt wanna get a permit so i was gonna get him some exodons for his birthday he has a 20 long.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahhh, gotcha...thought you reached some kind of compromise, got excited for ya for a minute...lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's badass man! Make him join & post pics.


----------

